# New and looking for some help



## Ephesians (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey! My name is Richard and I am from Virginia. I am new to this forum and I am trying to follow the rules. My head is swimming with what seems to be endless rules. I have been reading different thread for a few days now. I have been working out for a few years and seem to have hit a place where I see no more gains. I am really looking for some good information and a reliable source to get and start a dbol and test-e cycle.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ephesians said:


> Hey! My name is Richard and I am from Virginia. I am new to this forum and I am trying to follow the rules. My head is swimming with what seems to be endless rules. I have been reading different thread for a few days now. I have been working out for a few years and seem to have hit a place where I see no more gains. I am really looking for some good information and a reliable source to get and start a dbol and test-e cycle.



So never a good idea to give out your location while trying to purchase illegal drugs.  That being said without your personal stats nobody can help you.  If you hit a wall chances are there is an issue with your diet so I would start there....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Aug 9, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## awrence (Sep 13, 2016)

new and looking for help too


----------



## Imporium Labs (Sep 27, 2016)

Welcome bro !! If u need something just pm me I'll help all I can 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Cutler (Oct 12, 2016)

Glad to see you on ironmag, Richard))


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 4, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------



## yesidont (Jan 5, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2017)

welcome


----------

